# Pont de l'Arche - Aire



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

We are off to France, Dover/Calais Wed evening 10/04.
First overnight will be Cite Europe.

I usually get down to about 40 miles south of Orleans to Lamotte Beuvron or Nouan-le-Fuzelier for our second night.

This time I'm trying to cut down on the long day and thinking of overnighting on the aire at Pont de l'Arche which I reckon is about 150 miles from Calais.

One or two members here have stayed there and I wonder if anyone can tell me how many spaces there are.
I've looked on Google and can see 2 mhs parked in marked spaces. Will it take more?


----------



## Hymervanman (Aug 20, 2010)

We stopped off for lunch last year but didn't stay overnight. I think there were 4 bays for MH's and EHU although another British van that was there said that the EHU was not working. It is a lovely spot next to the Seine and I seem to remember that the aire was part of a larger car parking area in which another couple of vans were parked. At a push there is a campsite adjacent.


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

Afraid I can't help with Pont de l'Arche but, at a similar distance from Calais, though north of Rouen, is La Mailleraye, which definitely IS worth staying at.

We tend to cross late afternoon, and try to make this our first stop.

I've driven past the aire at Nouan-le-Fuzelier and made a mental note that it looked worth staying at.

Morph


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Gillian,

we stayed here overnight on the way down south this Feb.

There are 4 dedicated spaces, we took the last one but others arriving later parked up in the adjacent carpark for the night no problems. There is some road noise from the roadbridge nearby but nothing too intrusive, we'd use it again.

The actual motorhome servicepoint is just outside the campsite in the carpark next door.

Its in the database, we'll put a review on when we get back...

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=11100

Pete


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

We were there last week. There are 4 official bays, however there were 12 vans overnight ! A nice and easy stop. Can't remember much road noise either, despite the location.


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

peejay said:


> Hi Gillian,
> 
> we stayed here overnight on the way down south this Feb.
> 
> ...


Pm sent Pete.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

peejay said:


> ........http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=11100
> 
> Pete


Thanks for that, Pete.
I thought it was probably on the database but I couldn't find it. 

I did look, honest.

Thank you for taking the time to post and enjoy the rest of your holiday.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Morphology said:


> Afraid I can't help with Pont de l'Arche but, at a similar distance from Calais, though north of Rouen, is La Mailleraye, which definitely IS worth staying at.
> 
> We tend to cross late afternoon, and try to make this our first stop.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your suggestion of La Mailleraye but it doesn't work for us going south.
It means going west before the going east and south the next day. More miles and a different fuel stop.

We've frequently stopped at Lamotte Beuvron if we can get on. It's alongside the lake at the southern end of the main shopping road.
When going south we slow down as we pass to check on space and if there is space turn back at the roundabout (100m). There is water and a toilet emptying point at the furthest point from the main road.

Going south, if there's no space we go on to Nouan-le-Fuzelier but the space is limited there and there's some road noise.
When we've found that full we've travelled on to overnight on the car park of the SuperU in Salbris.
That's not out of our way (half mile east from the traffic lights in the centre of Salbis) as it's our regular fuel and provisions stop.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

autostratus said:


> Going south, if there's no space we go on to Nouan-le-Fuzelier but the space is limited there and there's some road noise.
> When we've found that full we've travelled on to overnight on the car park of the SuperU in Salbris..


Just a few miles west at La Ferte Beauharmais, there's a lovely little spot next to a lake. Can't remember what the facilities are like but it a nice place to relax.

47.54420, 1.84890


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Sysinfo said:


> Pm sent Pete.


Nothing from you in my inbox :?

Pete


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

We were there last week too. The EHU is turned off, and very expensive EHU provided in the borne the other side.

Because it was so cold we wanted silent background heat from an oil-filled radiator, so stayed on the municipal next door. They were very helpful, and even provided us with a key to the spacious disabled loo/shower/ washbasin as it was fully enclosed, unlike the more open general facilities. 

Another option for a stopover with EHU we stayed last week is Forges-les-Eaux aire, at 6.10 euro (if you can find anyone to give it to!). Space for 24 vans. Spa town with casino, nice arriving lit up at night and some nice shops.

Neufchatel en Bray St Claire campsite is commissioning an aire adjacent to the site for 14 vans with EHU, but it will be 12 Euros. Nice site and very industrious owner, doing lots of the work himself. Well thought-through.

Dave


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

tonyt said:


> autostratus said:
> 
> 
> > Going south, if there's no space we go on to Nouan-le-Fuzelier but the space is limited there and there's some road noise.
> ...


Thanks, Tony

Found it on maps.google 25km north of Romorantin Lanthenay.
While street view just shows a car park with no mh sign adjacent to the lake, the overhead view shows (I think) some motorhomes parked up.
With no mh sign I guess there are no facilities.
One to remember though.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

autostratus said:


> Thanks, Tony
> 
> Found it on maps.google 25km north of Romorantin Lanthenay.
> While street view just shows a car park with no mh sign adjacent to the lake, the overhead view shows (I think) some motorhomes parked up.
> ...


Just been digging in my albums and found this. It really is a lovely spot. Parking on the grass or on the tarmac area. There are facilities but I seem to remeber them being a little "abandoned".

Worth checking out if you're passing that way.


----------



## Wilmannie (Feb 7, 2010)

We've stayed often at Pont de L'Arch. It's lovely there and often there have been more than the permitted 4 vans. There's quite a big car park. 
Within a few miles of there another super Aire is at Oissel, on the banks of the river and close to parks.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Wilmannie said:


> Within a few miles of there another super Aire is at Oissel, on the banks of the river and close to parks.


Yep, that's another good one, but unfortunately only 2 spots. According to reviews though if they are taken, you can squeeze in at the end if arriving late/leaving early...

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=4664

Pete


----------

